# Can I Please see some Grulla colored Minis ..



## Whitewave (Oct 17, 2007)

Grullas are they Dun factor or do they result from say Bay to black breding? just curious..Thanks.


----------



## Mona (Oct 17, 2007)

Yes, a grulla MUST have at least one dun factored parent. It is just another shade of dun.

This is my grulla mare, Angel. When she was born, she looked to be a very light tan colored, almost a buff color. You could hardly see the white on her, because her dun color was so light. This is her natural coat color shown here, not clipped, just shed out.

I should also add, her dam was a dun minimal pinto, her sire a black pinto.


----------



## Meavey (Oct 17, 2007)

Use the search button to search for grulla, there was a recent topic with all grulla pics.

Black foals are often born with very big fake dorsals they are not duns.

I they don´t have direct dun parents they cannot be dun.


----------



## Fancy Me (Oct 17, 2007)

This is my Grulla.

Fancy....


----------



## HGFarm (Oct 17, 2007)

A colt from last year....


----------



## heart k ranch (Oct 17, 2007)

This is my dunskin....she has zebra stripping and a dorsal line.....


----------



## Jill (Oct 17, 2007)

Grulla/Grullo is a dun "color". I think a lot of silver dapples are mis-identified as grullo/grulla due to their color even if they have no dun indicators. In your example, if the bay is a bay dun, I do think a grullo/grulla foal could result. I own several dun horses, one of whom is a grey grullo (below). I kinda like any horse just a little more if he or she has a dorsal stripe :bgrin

*[SIZE=12pt]Erica's Gone and DunIT[/SIZE]*

2005 31” grey-grullo stallion – National Top 10 (halter) & AMHA Honor Roll (halter)

Grandson of both Ima Boones Little Buckeroo Too (“BTU”) and Yellow Diamond Little Feather, Great Grandson of Egyptian King

pictured currently and as a foal when he was darker















THEN, here are a few of my other dun factored horses, though they are not grullo/grulla. Dun factor can be found on any horse color. I once wondered if there could be such a thing as a dun leopard appaloosa! And found out from people here that there could be, and that the dorsal "stripe" would only show up on the spots





*[SIZE=12pt]Harmony Hill’s Harvest Gold[/SIZE]*

1999 34” palomino dun or silver bay dun brood mare – halter and driving championships

Hopefully in foal for 2008 to “DunIT”






*[SIZE=12pt]Tibb’s Sundowner (HOF)[/SIZE]*

1998 34" AMHR Silver Bay Dun Gelding / Halter Hall of Fame / Multi National Champion / 20x Grand (two of those w/ me)

Grandson of Boones Little Andy -- He's my hoofed teddy bear






*[SIZE=12pt]Double A Ranch's Cinco-Sundance[/SIZE]*

1999 42” Bay Dun Pony Gelding

purchased at the same time we got our first mini to keep the mini company!


----------



## Nancy (Oct 17, 2007)

Lots of prettygrulla/grullo's here.I have only 1 a grulla pinto and her dorsel is only on her colored areas . Laurie I absolutely love those primitive leg bars and your little one has such pronounced ones do you think they will stay that prominent.


----------



## HGFarm (Oct 18, 2007)

I hope they do. He has many typical 'grullo' (dun) characteristics going for him and seems to get more with age... Oh, couldnt see in the pics but he also had the outlined tipped ears at birth as well. His dam is registered as a black or bay (gotta look) but she is not at all!! She is a 'lobo grulla'. If you look at the foal pic, you can see her back legs and you can see the striping on her legs too!! She is very dark and then has Appy roaning coming in all over, so she has many things going on, LOL

Thinking that she was black, and she had her long winter fuzz when I got her too, imagine my surprize when this foal that I thought was also black in the middle of the night with dim lighting, looked like this in the daylight the next morning!!

Her colt this year is a mealy bay- another surprize. Wonder what it will be next year, LOL!!


----------



## Whitewave (Oct 18, 2007)

Thank - You to those that replied...I really appreciate it.....What beautiful horses.. Thanks again..Off to do search on Grulla's..

Jenn


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Oct 19, 2007)

Here is my very dark, very fat grulla mare.


----------



## tnovak (Oct 19, 2007)

Beautiful, all of them!!!!!


----------

